# At the risk of blasphemy...



## Rik (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Alright, so I may go down in flames for asking this, but here goes.  I've been reading forums here for weeks before deciding on a unit for purchase, and upon the nearly unanimous advice of everyone here, I decided to go with a unit for sale by Judi Kozlowski.  I sent an email inquiring about the property over the weekend. Yesterday I heard back from one of Judi's folks, giving me the breakdown of costs and noticed that the quoted closing costs were $830, not including title insurance. 

I took this into consideration and sent back an offer.  Judi's assistant emailed me back quickly, saying that there was "a lot of interest in the property" and that the owner had just given a counteroffer to another interested party at a price very close to the original asking price.  I was advised that agreeing to the advertised price was in my best interest due to the "other offers" and the fact that the property might not pass ROFR at less than asking anyway.  Though I was a little surprised by this, I decided to bite given my own belief as to the ROFR.  I asked about a deposit, was told it would be $1000 by credit card at the time of signing. 

Today, I receive an email from another associate with a statement and a contract to e-sign.  The contract is now saying a $500 deposit by credit card (I guess that's not an issue, just different than what I was previously told) BUT, the listed purchase price on the agreement was wrong to the tune of $900 higher than what I'd agreed to pay.  I pointed it out and the purchase price was quickly corrected. 

So, all of that to say, this is my first TS purchase and so, given the way Judi has been propped up around here, I'm a little surprised, confused, and worried by a few things:

1.  No Judi?  Haven't gotten anything from her directly at all as to this process. 

2.  The "lots of interest, act quickly" here could be legit based on the price and unit in question (platinum week, 9600 points, new development with few resales, want the 12 month advantage) but it sounded a lot like the rhetoric I've seen at developer sales.  I let my conscience (and research) be my guide as to the ROFR potential, though.  Hopefully that was a wise decision.   

3.  $830 in closing costs?  This doesn't include the HGVC fees ($560, $399, $150) OR title insurance.  Is that not fairly high? 

4.  Wrong price on the contract?  In all fairness, I'm a cop, so I'm fairly analytical, but important LITTLE details like the PRICE should be the first thing you check twice...

All of this to say, can you guys give me some perspective here?  I went with "the best" but I'm not seeing the "white gloves" yet... 

Sorry if I've offended anyone; I'm not trying to undermine anyone's reputation or credibility, I just need to know if I'm making a sound decision with my family's vacation future here. 

Thanks in advance for the help.  You guys have already saved me time, money, and sanity.


----------



## GregT (Jun 13, 2017)

Rik,

Sorry for the bad experience -- Judi does rock and I'm sure she would be distressed to hear about issues from the staff.  I've had three positive experiences with her and would not hesitate to use her again.

You may want to contact her directly and ask her to intervene? 

Best,

Greg


----------



## Rik (Jun 13, 2017)

GregT said:


> Rik,
> 
> Sorry for the bad experience -- Judi does rock and I'm sure she would be distressed to hear about issues from the staff.  I've had three positive experiences with her and would not hesitate to use her again.
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg, my plan was to do that tomorrow.  I appreciate the feedback.  Any thoughts on the closing cost?  My perusings here have led me to think that $830 with no title insurance is quite high...


----------



## GregT (Jun 13, 2017)

Rik said:


> Thanks Greg, my plan was to do that tomorrow.  I appreciate the feedback.  Any thoughts on the closing cost?  My perusings here have led me to think that $830 with no title insurance is quite high...


Yes that's very high - $500 - $600 is more reasonable.

Best,

Greg


----------



## vegasVIP (Jun 14, 2017)

Prior to my re-sale purchase, I did communicate with Judi on some of her listings.  I eventually went with another E-Bay seller, but she was helpful when I asked questions.   Hope your sale works out.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 14, 2017)

In my experience, sometimes resellers will add the closing costs to the sales price for the rofr units to try to help it "pass". They figure that is your "all-in" price so there's no harm in putting that.  Not giving my personal opinion on whether that is ethical or not, it's just what I have experienced.

As to closing costs, yes that does seem high if it doesn't include the transfer fee BUT again I have encountered this also, if the overall deal is good, it seems that some resellers pad things like that. Again not passing judgment on the ethical merits, but when this has been done to me, I usually consider the total price. If it's still a great deal, I don't worry about their breakdown of costs as long as I am ok with the bottom line. 

Perhaps my source of resales (eBay) has lead me to keep my standards on the lower side, lol. But I have gotten some great, great deals; but sometimes at the expense of my peace of mind until the closings are done. It can sometimes be a question of IF it will close with eBay. That type of white knuckle ride is not for everyone, but I'm cheap, so I don't mind it. Only once did I have an issue with a unit not as advertised and they ended up taking it back.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 14, 2017)

I used Judi for my HGVC purchase and I was very happy with her service. Just give a call or email her with your concerns.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 14, 2017)

First off, I wouldn't recommend signing anything which one doesn't feel comfortable with or agree to.     Get your concerns and questions answered before signing on the dotted line.



Rik said:


> $830 in closing costs? This doesn't include the HGVC fees ($560, $399, $150) OR title insurance. Is that not fairly high?


.

It is sounding like you are purchasing in HI.    I also never dealt directly with Judi K but still have a very good experience.     In my discussions, I was told that closing cost for HI where higher (seems like $800 range) than LV or Orlanda (seems like $600 range).   My closing cost for KL last year was $780.


----------



## Rik (Jun 14, 2017)

GT75 said:


> First off, I wouldn't recommend signing anything which one doesn't feel comfortable with or agree to.     Get your concerns and questions answered before signing on the dotted line.
> 
> .
> 
> It is sounding like you are purchasing in HI.    I also never dealt directly with Judi K but still have a very good experience.     In my discussions, I was told that closing cost for HI where higher (seems like $800 range) than LV or Orlanda (seems like $600 range).   My closing cost for KL last year was $780.


Thanks for the insight everyone.  I'm going to reach out with my concerns today, but you all have made me feel a bit better here. 

Actually, the property is in SC (Ocean 22) and I know of no exotic taxes or fees that might make closing there more costly.  We're generally less "taxy" here in the South.  To be honest, I expected a breakdown of the individual fees included in the closing, so I'll ask for that and see what's offered.  

Thanks again everyone, this resource is invaluable!


----------



## GT75 (Jun 14, 2017)

Rik said:


> The "lots of interest, act quickly" here could be legit based on the price and unit in question (platinum week, 9600 points, new development with few resales, want the 12 month advantage) but it sounded a lot like the rhetoric I've seen at developer sales. I let my conscience (and research) be my guide as to the ROFR potential, though. Hopefully that was a wise decision.



I felt the push during my "hunt" for additional points, but I went with what I wanted to pay.


----------



## brp (Jun 14, 2017)

Rik said:


> 1.  No Judi?  Haven't gotten anything from her directly at all as to this process.



We've dealt with Judi and her team for 3 purchases. The first was W. 57th. On this I did speak directly with Judi on a couple of occasions. I felt the same push that you did. In this case it was "well, you'd better offer at least this much, despite the fact there we have ads for lower amounts, because it won't pass ROFR otherwise." Could well have been true, but it still had the feeling of a "trying to keep the price high as it leads to higher commissions" sort of thing. Just a feeling with nothing to back it. We did buy at that price.

I do understand the feeling.

The other two were Vegas (no ROFR) and we worked with one of her colleagues and made the offers we wanted.

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 14, 2017)

I inquired with a different broker when I was selling my Hawaii unit, was quoted $1500 fees.  If they get seller and buyer fees its a good racket.

I ended up selling it myself, their quote gave me a good idea what would pass rofr.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 14, 2017)

alexadeparis said:


> In my experience, sometimes resellers will add the closing costs to the sales price for the rofr units to try to help it "pass". They figure that is your "all-in" price so there's no harm in putting that.  Not giving my personal opinion on whether that is ethical or not, it's just what I have experienced.
> 
> As to closing costs, yes that does seem high if it doesn't include the transfer fee BUT again I have encountered this also, if the overall deal is good, it seems that some resellers pad things like that. Again not passing judgment on the ethical merits, but when this has been done to me, I usually consider the total price. If it's still a great deal, I don't worry about their breakdown of costs as long as I am ok with the bottom line.
> 
> Perhaps my source of resales (eBay) has lead me to keep my standards on the lower side, lol. But I have gotten some great, great deals; but sometimes at the expense of my peace of mind until the closings are done. It can sometimes be a question of IF it will close with eBay. That type of white knuckle ride is not for everyone, but I'm cheap, so I don't mind it. Only once did I have an issue with a unit not as advertised and they ended up taking it back.


I think your explanation is both plausible and reasonable as it stands, but it does not excuse Judi K's staff from not providing the OP with a full explanation and breakout of the various charges in the purchase of a HGVC timeshare. To me, his experience smacks of sloppiness and even carelessness. I wonder if Judi K has gotten so big that she's now reached the point of losing quality and attention to customers in the name of growth and volume. Hopefully not.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 14, 2017)

Rik said:


> Thanks for the insight everyone.  I'm going to reach out with my concerns today, but you all have made me feel a bit better here.
> 
> Actually, the property is in SC (Ocean 22) and I know of no exotic taxes or fees that might make closing there more costly.  We're generally less "taxy" here in the South.  To be honest, I expected a breakdown of the individual fees included in the closing, so I'll ask for that and see what's offered.
> 
> Thanks again everyone, this resource is invaluable!



I believe all closings in sc have to be done by an attorney hence the higher fees.  That is what i experienced when buying dvc points at hilton head.  

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Rik said:


> . . . $830 in closing costs?  This doesn't include the HGVC fees ($560, $399, $150) OR title insurance.  Is that not fairly high?. . .





frank808 said:


> I believe all closings in sc have to be done by an attorney hence the higher fees.  That is what i experienced when buying dvc points at hilton head.



I purchased an SC timeshare several years ago.  Closing costs were $285.  The closing was done by a local attorney in Myrtle Beach (or more accurately, by a paralegal in a law firm) and included title insurance.

I don't want to start a race to the bottom on fees and I don't know if that firm exists or what they now charge, but $830 seems excessive.


----------



## Rik (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey everyone, thanks for all of the ongoing discourse.  I've sent Judi's folks an email requesting an explanation of the fees and no response as of yet, but I'll post when I get it.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Rik (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello again everyone,

Here's the breakdown I just received.  

Escrow Fee: $150.00
Processing Fee: $300.00
Doc Prep: $30.00
Attorney Deed Prep: $150.00
Admin Fee: $130.00
Recording Fee: $70.00

I'm confused as to how the Processing Fee, Doc Fee, and Admin Fee are not redundant.  $430 (Processing Fee and Admin Fee) of this seems like padding to me.  

Any thoughts from the forum?  Advice on how to proceed?  I don't want to cancel the sale over $430, but I also don't like being taken for a long cab ride either.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 14, 2017)

Is the total price with the $430 "padding" equal to or cheaper than other contracts at ocean 22 with lower closing costs?  I just look at the total price wirh closing and purchase.  If closing costs from another company is $430 cheaper but purchase price is $500 more than you have a better deal. 

Just concentrate on the all in final price rather than individual components.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kbgann (Jun 14, 2017)

I too reached out to Judi on a property in Myrtle Beach.  I told them I wanted to stay around $1 per point and I basically got the same high pressure response from one of her associates. I have since entered into a contract for 8,400 points for $9,000 at Anderson.  Still waiting to get ROFR back but the broker I ended up using was very forthcoming and helped me stick to my budget.


----------



## phil1ben (Jun 15, 2017)

Rik said:


> Hello again everyone,
> 
> Here's the breakdown I just received.
> 
> ...



I used Judy in 2011 and worked with her directly. Perhaps she has gotten "too big" or is stepping back from day to day control. I own a business and stepped back also. It happens. Your a cop. You spend your day hopefully helping people. So I will spend a few minutes providing my opinion which may be of help.

I agree that the only legitimate fee is the atty deed prep fee and the recording fee which are reasonable. The rest are "padding" the bill and are additional compensation to the closing company or broker. The closing company is entitled to some payment. Generally, the Sellers really want to get rid of their timeshares. Perhaps you take the position that you will split them with the Seller. One other suggestion, I would pay the extra amount for title insurance. Not so much for the reason that you may have a title claim but because you are an inexperienced person in such transactions and it is the only guaranty that the transaction was properly completed. I am in the real estate business. Purchase and sale of timeshares are often done in a very sloppy manner by companies that have no real allegiance to you. The closing companies allegiance is to the broker that refers them business. The broker gets paid at closing and cares little what occurs thereafter. Sometimes deed recording is delayed, incorrect or does not occur and you do not know what you are looking for. You close and think "it is done". It is not. By purchasing title insurance you are buying a title policy which insures that you own the property (subject to the exceptions on Schedule B of the policy) and that your deed was properly recorded. The only questions that you need to keep asking after closing are "Where is my recorded deed" and "When will I receive my title policy" reflecting my ownership and deed on Schedule A subject to the exceptions on Schedule B. If the Seller has a mortgage on the unit who is taking care that the mortgage is discharged? Has anyone performed a judgment search to make sure there is no lien on title or that the Seller is not bankrupt? The title company will ask these questions.  I bought title insurance. Please consider doing the same. The cost is probably less than 6 months maintenance fees. Just my opinion. The title company will charge its own escrow fee so Judy's should go away.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 15, 2017)

Even though that Judi comes more recommended than others, I still wouldn't trust her anymore than others. In my book trust is something you earn not something you just get. 

I have done business with her once and the outcome wasn't pretty and I ended up cancelling the contract as she wanted more money than agreed. 

If someone gives me the speech about " you need to bid higher because others are interested" I'll stand firm on the price, and if I loose the unit so be it, there are plenty more. The same goes for ROFR if it passes it passes true the higher the sales price the higher the chances are of it passing. But a higher sales price also gives the broker a higher commission. 

Have in mind you always have the option to select the closing company, if the broker doesn't agree on you selection of closing company then it's because they make money on the closing as well. 

I would use LT Transfers they are good, reliable, reputable, cheap and keep you informed all the way. They do however not offer title insurance. 

Regards


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 15, 2017)

This is the mail I received last year with the break down of costs from LT Transfers. 

We do not offer title insurance. Our closing cost would be as follows: $125 for document preparation, $60-65 for recording fees, and $7.00 postage. Escrow is an additional $50.00 and if closing statements are requested it is an additional $50.00.    

Regards


----------



## tk25 (Jun 15, 2017)

My experience with title insurance is that they go to court house or wherever property deeds are and search for liens etc. on property on that date. They only insure what they find on that date but good luck collecting anything from any title insurance company.  They rarely ever pay and usually fight paying any claim.  For a small transaction like most of the time shares we are talking about - your legal fees fighting the title companies to collect are not worth it.  In my opinion Title "insurance" is more hype then real in most cases in my 30+ years involved in multiple real estate transactions.  There have been a lot of title insurance companies go out of business over the years and if one title insurance company has a few big claims they can go belly up which they have in multiple situations.


----------



## Rik (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you everyone, this has been a huge help. I'm really on the fence now. I came in with an offer of $16k (plus costs) for a 3 bedroom unit in platinum season at the new Ocean 22 in Myrtle Beach. It's a brand new resort, so few resales, and I feel confident that I'll always be able to rent the week if we don't use it. It's also within driving distance, which is important to me. We may spend our points elsewhere on occasion, but I wanted our primary purchase to be at a location we'll use. MFs are low at ~$1100 per year. I was hoping to spend around $12-13k on it, but they'd just reduced the price and I didn't want to miss out, as Judi's folks said they'd had other, recent offers and that the seller had recently counteroffered another potential buyer at $15,500.  No way to verify that, of course. 

Like I said, I'm a cop. I have a strong moral aversion to dealing with people who misrepresent themselves or pad their wallets at the expense of others. Making money is certainly important, but you can do that while being fair and straightforward. I'm just not sure about these "other offers" or the closing costs. But for the ROFR and relative lack of availability, I'd have stuck to my guns. 

What do you think? I really appreciate all the assistance. This is a great community.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 15, 2017)

Hands down had it been me I had walked. 

But that's just who I am, if they pressure me on price I'd rather walk or lower my offer as a countermeasure.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 15, 2017)

I think that your logic (resort which you can drive to with low MFs) is sound.    If the price is above your max price, then I would walk away.    I personally don't buy with rental in mind.   My opinion anyway.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jun 15, 2017)

Cyberc said:


> Hands down had it been me I had walked.
> 
> But that's just who I am, if they pressure me on price I'd rather walk or lower my offer as a countermeasure.



LOL.... Time shares are like buses, wait awhile and another one will come around....


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 15, 2017)

GregT said:


> Rik,
> 
> Sorry for the bad experience -- Judi does rock and I'm sure she would be distressed to hear about issues from the staff.  I've had three positive experiences with her and would not hesitate to use her again.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Greg.


Rik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Alright, so I may go down in flames for asking this, but here goes.  I've been reading forums here for weeks before deciding on a unit for purchase, and upon the nearly unanimous advice of everyone here, I decided to go with a unit for sale by Judi Kozlowski.  I sent an email inquiring about the property over the weekend. Yesterday I heard back from one of Judi's folks, giving me the breakdown of costs and noticed that the quoted closing costs were $830, not including title insurance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 15, 2017)

Just to clear the air with this post.  


Alright, so I may go down in flames for asking this, but here goes.  I've been reading forums here for weeks before deciding on a unit for purchase, and upon the nearly unanimous advice of everyone here, I decided to go with a unit for sale by Judi Kozlowski.  I sent an email inquiring about the property over the weekend. Yesterday I heard back from one of Judi's folks, giving me the breakdown of costs and noticed that the quoted closing costs were $830, not including title insurance.

I took this into consideration and sent back an offer.  Judi's assistant emailed me back quickly, saying that there was "a lot of interest in the property" and that the owner had just given a counteroffer to another interested party at a price very close to the original asking price.  I was advised that agreeing to the advertised price was in my best interest due to the "other offers" and the fact that the property might not pass ROFR at less than asking anyway.  Though I was a little surprised by this, I decided to bite given my own belief as to the ROFR.  I asked about a deposit, was told it would be $1000 by credit card at the time of signing.

Today, I receive an email from another associate with a statement and a contract to e-sign.  The contract is now saying a $500 deposit by credit card (I guess that's not an issue, just different than what I was previously told) BUT, the listed purchase price on the agreement was wrong to the tune of $900 higher than what I'd agreed to pay.  I pointed it out and the purchase price was quickly corrected.
_First of all let me explain the price.  The seller was listed quite a bit higher for a couple of months. In the past couple of months they reduced
the price to $16,900.00.   Last week they decided to reduce to $16,000.00 to capture the summer market.    Unfortunately when I got the email
I read it as a full price offer,  I handle about 400 Hilton listings.  AS much as I would like to tell you that I remember every listing and every Seller
I don't.  I was very excited to receive this offer  as it was a great buy for her buyer and my Seller was ready to move on.  I presented
the $16,900 offer to my Seller.  They were very excited as they thought the offer was made prior to the $16,000.00 going through.  I had the pleasure_
_of explaining to them that I made a mistake.  So that was handled._ This was in an email to the Buyer yesterday from me personally.


Rik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So, all of that to say, this is my first TS purchase and so, given the way Judi has been propped up around here, I'm a little surprised, confused, and worried by a few things:
> 
> ...



_This was the ending of my email.  Not sure what more I could have done.
In this situation the Seller paid $55,550.00.  Then the Club activation fee would only be $360.00.  
_

_ 
So again accept my apologies for the incorrect price on the the contract.  Truley a human error.   I realize Ivey tried to sort

the fees out but that is pretty difficult to do with timeshare.   If you wish for us to close with a Closing Company who is not 

bonded or licensed we can do that.   The closing fees would be $700.00 plus the Hilton fees of $1,177.00.
_

_ 
My reputation is at stake.  Not something that I take lightly.  You are getting a wonderful deal and we hope that you will refer many 

buyers to us in the future.
_

_ 
Please let me know your thoughts._


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 15, 2017)

GregT said:


> Rik,
> 
> Sorry for the bad experience -- Judi does rock and I'm sure she would be distressed to hear about issues from the staff.  I've had three positive experiences with her and would not hesitate to use her again.
> 
> ...


Thank you Greg.  I really appreciate your comment and having you as a client.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 15, 2017)

GregT said:


> Yes that's very high - $500 - $600 is more reasonable.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Unfortunately we are going to see the closing costs go up.  In the State of Florida it is now against the law to do timeshare closings if you are not licensed, bonded and insured.  The State of Florida is now monitoring this problem.  We have had "Closing Agents" leave the state with escrow money.  Closing costs are higher in South Carolina due to it being an Attorney state.  Yes there are places to get the closings done cheaper and we do advise the Buyers that they may choose any closing company they wish to use.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 15, 2017)

brp said:


> We've dealt with Judi and her team for 3 purchases. The first was W. 57th. On this I did speak directly with Judi on a couple of occasions. I felt the same push that you did. In this case it was "well, you'd better offer at least this much, despite the fact there we have ads for lower amounts, because it won't pass ROFR otherwise." Could well have been true, but it still had the feeling of a "trying to keep the price high as it leads to higher commissions" sort of thing. Just a feeling with nothing to back it. We did buy at that price.
> 
> I do understand the feeling.
> 
> ...


To avoid the reputation of selling units that I know or think will be picked up by ROFR I advise my buyers to offer what I think will pass.  If I did it the other way I would get paid for the sale and the buyer would be upset because they didn't get the property and the seller is upset because they think I sold it too low.  Often the sales on ebay and other venues the "Sellers" or their agents will falsify the paperwork to get the sale through.  The buyer then thinks they got a great deal and then my clients think I am over selling.  Not true.  I try to do what is best for everyone involved.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 15, 2017)

kbgann said:


> I too reached out to Judi on a property in Myrtle Beach.  I told them I wanted to stay around $1 per point and I basically got the same high pressure response from one of her associates. I have since entered into a contract for 8,400 points for $9,000 at Anderson.  Still waiting to get ROFR back but the broker I ended up using was very forthcoming and helped me stick to my budget.


I would appreciate it if you would let me know if this passes ROFR.  We have lost three there in the past month.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 15, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> I inquired with a different broker when I was selling my Hawaii unit, was quoted $1500 fees.  If they get seller and buyer fees its a good racket.
> 
> I ended up selling it myself, their quote gave me a good idea what would pass rofr.
> 
> ...


We don't get Seller and Buyer fees.  I am very happy that we were able to educate you as to the prices.  I am very happy that you sold your unit.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 15, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> I used Judi for my HGVC purchase and I was very happy with her service. Just give a call or email her with your concerns.


Thank you very much for the kind words


----------



## brp (Jun 15, 2017)

Judi Kozlowski said:


> To avoid the reputation of selling units that I know or think will be picked up by ROFR I advise my buyers to offer what I think will pass.  If I did it the other way I would get paid for the sale and the buyer would be upset because they didn't get the property and the seller is upset because they think I sold it too low.  Often the sales on ebay and other venues the "Sellers" or their agents will falsify the paperwork to get the sale through.  The buyer then thinks they got a great deal and then my clients think I am over selling.  Not true.  I try to do what is best for everyone involved.



Judi, in the end I did (and do) believe you. I wouldn't have worked with your team (Dana, in particular) for two more deals had I not. I just wanted to share my feelings at the time that what I was told may, or may not, be true. I would work with you, and your team, again...but more points I need like a hole in the head at this point 

Cheers.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 15, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> I think your explanation is both plausible and reasonable as it stands, but it does not excuse Judi K's staff from not providing the OP with a full explanation and breakout of the various charges in the purchase of a HGVC timeshare. To me, his experience smacks of sloppiness and even carelessness. I wonder if Judi K has gotten so big that she's now reached the point of losing quality and attention to customers in the name of growth and volume. Hopefully not.


Judi K has not gotten so big that she doesn't watch her business.  This Seller was called immediately by me to tell them that I made a mistake.  I sent the Buyer an email as soon as I saw that he had a question.  I spend 50% of my time working on timeshare scams.  I do have a great agent, Dana that helps me with my Hilton buyers.  That allows me to make a difference in the timeshare world.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 15, 2017)

Rik said:


> Thank you everyone, this has been a huge help. I'm really on the fence now. I came in with an offer of $16k (plus costs) for a 3 bedroom unit in platinum season at the new Ocean 22 in Myrtle Beach. It's a brand new resort, so few resales, and I feel confident that I'll always be able to rent the week if we don't use it. It's also within driving distance, which is important to me. We may spend our points elsewhere on occasion, but I wanted our primary purchase to be at a location we'll use. MFs are low at ~$1100 per year. I was hoping to spend around $12-13k on it, but they'd just reduced the price and I didn't want to miss out, as Judi's folks said they'd had other, recent offers and that the seller had recently counteroffered another potential buyer at $15,500.  No way to verify that, of course.
> 
> Like I said, I'm a cop. I have a strong moral aversion to dealing with people who misrepresent themselves or pad their wallets at the expense of others. Making money is certainly important, but you can do that while being fair and straightforward. I'm just not sure about these "other offers" or the closing costs. But for the ROFR and relative lack of availability, I'd have stuck to my guns.
> 
> What do you think? I really appreciate all the assistance. This is a great community.


RIK  I would ask that you contact two detectives that I work with and they will tell you that I have strong morals.  I would never misrepresent myself nor pad my wallet at the expense of others.
Michael Stevens
Orlando Police Department
PO Box 913
Orlando, FL 32801
<michael.stevens@cityoforlando.net>
(407)246-2971
or
Hilary Bledsoe
Orlando Police Department
PO Box 913
Orlando, FL 32801

(407)246-2971
hilary.bledsoe@cityoforlando.net

If you choose not to purchase a timeshare from us I can handle that but I really do not want my reputation tarnished by a mistake that I made on a price.  I think I answered the closing cost situation in my
email.  If I can be of assistance please do not hesitate to contact me.   Thank you.  Judi Kozlowski


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Jun 15, 2017)

brp said:


> Judi, in the end I did (and do) believe you. I wouldn't have worked with your team (Dana, in particular) for two more deals had I not. I just wanted to share my feelings at the time that what I was told may, or may not, be true. I would work with you, and your team, again...but more points I need like a hole in the head at this point
> 
> Cheers.


I appreciate your comments and your business.


----------



## Rik (Jun 16, 2017)

Judi Kozlowski said:


> RIK  I would ask that you contact two detectives that I work with and they will tell you that I have strong morals.  I would never misrepresent myself nor pad my wallet at the expense of others.
> Michael Stevens
> Orlando Police Department
> PO Box 913
> ...



Everyone- I want to first let you all know that Judi did, in fact, reach out to me yesterday evening to supply all of the details she's now posted here.  I appreciate her willingness to engage with me privately, and now publicly, as to my concerns.  Regardless of the circumstances, I hope that you all appreciate her candor here as much as I do.  

Judi- I want to apologize for the negative tone this forum has, in some instances, taken on.  I did not, and do not, intend to tarnish or defame anyone, but merely am seeking interpretation as to apparent inconsistencies in a situation with which I am unfamiliar.  As you've seen, each of my here-voiced concerns has been validly and consistently related, both to you and to the forum.  I look forward to speaking with you soon to resolve my concerns and move forward, if possible.  

Thanks again for the feedback everyone; we'll take this offline moving forward.  You've all been a great resource and I look forward to timesharing with you all soon!

Rik


----------



## LisaH (Jun 16, 2017)

I for one appreciate reading this thread. OP's concern is legit, and Judy K's response is reasonable. Everyone makes mistake. It's how one handles the situation afterwards shows his/her true character. I have not dealt with Judy in the past but I will not hesitate to contact her in the future.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 16, 2017)

LisaH said:


> ... Judy K's response is reasonable. Everyone makes mistake.



Spelling Police: It's natural to write "Judy," but she spells it "Judi." <ducking>
Over the years, she's been a TUG contributor and helped TS owners in the fight against scammers.


----------



## kbgann (Jun 19, 2017)

Judi Kozlowski said:


> I would appreciate it if you would let me know if this passes ROFR.  We have lost three there in the past month.



We just got word back today that it passed ROFR.


----------



## Remy (Jun 20, 2017)

For comparison sake: I bought two units earlier this year. One from Judi and one from a reputable eBay seller. The closing with Judi took just under 45 days, communication was excellent, and I couldn't be happier. The eBay auction took over 5 months to close and see points in my account. 

No one was shady on the eBay purchase, they were solid with communication too, but Judi clearly has a system set up, knows Hilton, and gets things moving. There is value to that.


----------

